# Saved on TNT



## rescuecpt (Jun 13, 2006)

*Saved*

So, who else saw it, what did you think?

I think I liked it, I'm going to watch it again later today when my medic gets home (he didn't see it last night).

I'm very interested to see future episodes, because it seems like they had a lot of the "good situations" in the first episode.  I just wonder how they'll keep interest in the future.


----------



## rdkl (Jun 13, 2006)

My wife and I watched it last night. So far we plan to keep watching it. (its in the Tivo to record automatically) I'll need to see a couple more episodes to see if we are going to stay interested.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 13, 2006)

I saw it. I think I liked it. I'll have to watch it some more to really decide.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 13, 2006)

I missed it... twice.  I need Tivo.


----------



## Jon (Jun 13, 2006)

I missed it... I'm in night school all week for work, and have no life until Sunday Evening.


----------



## Guardian (Jun 14, 2006)

*Saved*

anyone like the new tnt show saved?

I didn't like the fact that he wore his own t-shirt, I didn't like that he had sex with his girlfriend in the back of the ambulance (although i probably would have done the same thing lol), overall the show is about a 5/10 scale in my opinion

_MMiz Edit: Threads Merged._


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 14, 2006)

Whats "Saved"


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 14, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> Whats "Saved"


 
A new series TNT came out with about a paramedics. They just aired the first show last week so it's too early to tell if it's good or not.

Yeah thier uniforms got me too, we have very strict rules about our attire. If I showed up at work like that I would have been sent home. And since when do we talk like that over the radio? I've never had the dispatcher tell me the address that clearly either. Everything we say is "medic..this" and "Control...that"


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 14, 2006)

As far as the radios, it's probably so that lay-people can understand it and don't get bored... also, every place has their own protocols, so no matter what they say it won't sound like what you're used to...


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 14, 2006)

rescuecpt said:
			
		

> As far as the radios, it's probably so that lay-people can understand it and don't get bored... also, every place has their own protocols, so no matter what they say it won't sound like what you're used to...


 
I know I'm just being picky... I didn't think about the radio talk for lay people though. Damn I'm full of brain farts tonight.


----------



## disassociative (Jun 14, 2006)

*...*

lol. I was just abt to ask the same question; I'm watching it now.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 15, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> I know I'm just being picky... I didn't think about the radio talk for lay people though. Damn I'm full of brain farts tonight.



Must be the same reason he wasn't wearing gloves when he delivered the baby.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 15, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> Must be the same reason he wasn't wearing gloves when he delivered the baby.


 
That had to be the cleanest baby delivery I've ever seen, even delivering kittens is more messy than that!


----------



## RebelRescue (Jun 15, 2006)

I watched it,thought it was ok.It wasn't very realistic thou.............along with everything else mentioned above I noticed them bagging a pt while he was sitting up!I'll tune in a few more times and give it a chance but they really need to get some input from a real medic.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 15, 2006)

RebelRescue said:
			
		

> I watched it,thought it was ok.It wasn't very realistic thou.............along with everything else mentioned above I noticed them bagging a pt while he was sitting up!I'll tune in a few more times and give it a chance but they really need to get some input from a real medic.



You've never bagged a patient sitting up?  It happens, not a lot, but it does - we bag conscious patients when they need help with their rate and we can't control it another way, and a lot of times respiratory patients are sitting up because that's more comfortable for them.


----------



## RebelRescue (Jun 15, 2006)

rescuecpt said:
			
		

> You've never bagged a patient sitting up?  It happens, not a lot, but it does - we bag conscious patients when they need help with their rate and we can't control it another way, and a lot of times respiratory patients are sitting up because that's more comfortable for them.



Well yea concious pts but this one was unresponsive with his head tilted down,no way he was doing any good with that bvm.Sorry should have made it clear in the post.


----------



## joemt (Jun 15, 2006)

I caught the encore presentation last night... well part of it anyway... the inaccuracies don't bother me much, after all this IS TV.... what made me crazy was the way that it was shot.... I got about half of the way through it and then had to turn it off.

I think it's interesting that we've been complaining for quite some time that we never get any attention... then the TV gods smile down on us and give us a prime time show like saved, and we are STILL complaining.  Is it realistic to what we do on the streets.. nope, thank GOD, because how many Nursing Home Transfers, etc do you think you could watch and be entertained?  Are they going to use the appropriate skills and techniques every time?  Nope, because... (I know this may surprise you) they're not REAL Paramedics.. they're actors who have likely never even taken so much as a basic first aid course....

Take it for what it is..... it's a DRAMA on Television..none of them are ever accurate... do you believe Everything that you see on CSI?


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 15, 2006)

joemt said:
			
		

> Are they going to use the appropriate skills and techniques every time?  Nope, because... (I know this may surprise you) they're not REAL Paramedics.. they're actors who have likely never even taken so much as a basic first aid course....



Hahaha, funny thing is, a lot of REAL Paramedics don't use the appropriate skills and techniques every time... why not?  Because they're human.  Now if we could perfect robot paramedics, then maybe, just maybe...  hehehe


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 15, 2006)

joemt said:
			
		

> I caught the encore presentation last night... well part of it anyway... the inaccuracies don't bother me much, after all this IS TV.... what made me crazy was the way that it was shot.... I got about half of the way through it and then had to turn it off.
> 
> I think it's interesting that we've been complaining for quite some time that we never get any attention... then the TV gods smile down on us and give us a prime time show like saved, and we are STILL complaining. Is it realistic to what we do on the streets.. nope, thank GOD, because how many Nursing Home Transfers, etc do you think you could watch and be entertained? Are they going to use the appropriate skills and techniques every time? Nope, because... (I know this may surprise you) they're not REAL Paramedics.. they're actors who have likely never even taken so much as a basic first aid course....
> 
> Take it for what it is..... it's a DRAMA on Television..none of them are ever accurate... do you believe Everything that you see on CSI?


 

It's all in good fun, I think everyone realizes it's not going to be perfect or even most accurate, but there's a bit of fun in picking at the inaccuracies of the show. Ever watch COPS with a bunch of cops in the room? Or ER with a group of nurses. OMG it's hilarious.


----------



## GaEMT (Jun 19, 2006)

*We wonder why we have problems in our industry*

I just watched the first 10 minutes and I am absolutely mortified.  We as an industry already have a severe image problem and this garbage has done wonders to enhance it    Wearing t-shirts with no work related meaning    unshaven    hitting his drunk partner with drugs and fluid   My god   It will take a while to recover from this       This is horrible      I mean itis bad enough to have to overcome the image problem in our communities    Then an nrealistic show like this comes along       I cannot believe this


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm a little concerned that this show is going to give a lot of people a very skewed perception about the *profession* in which we work. Kinda like the way ER made everything look different than the way life really is. And I only saw like 15 minutes of the show!

"FD- The bravest, PD- The finest, Sanatation- The strongest, then what the :censored: are we, The Forgotten?"
"We don't deserve to be called heroes; but then we don't deserve to be vomited on either."


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 20, 2006)

GaEMT said:
			
		

> I just watched the first 10 minutes and I am absolutely mortified.  We as an industry already have a severe image problem and this garbage has done wonders to enhance it    Wearing t-shirts with no work related meaning    unshaven    hitting his drunk partner with drugs and fluid   My god   It will take a while to recover from this       This is horrible      I mean itis bad enough to have to overcome the image problem in our communities    Then an nrealistic show like this comes along       I cannot believe this




Nah, it's not that bad.  Non-EMS people don't watch it...  It's not that unrealistic either, depending what part of the country you are in - granted, for a paid service his attire is waaay too lax, but for a vollie squad, he looks about right.  Again, it depends on your vollie squad - mine is very well attired, or you run the risk of being suspended, but there are others out there that aren't, and they still get the job done.  In the end, that's what it comes down to, isn't it?  Saving lives?  Or looking like Rico Suave while doing it?

PS - you've never banana-bagged a friend?  or you just won't admit it?


----------



## GaEMT (Jun 20, 2006)

First   the appearance is that is not a volly squad     I mean even I am from South GA and I can perceive that    Secondly, did you not see the part where he came in drunk and his partner started a line on him   I mean come on.............I just think it potrays a negative image in a field which already has significant image problems   Just my .02 cents worth


----------



## joemt (Jun 20, 2006)

Ummmm Guess what.. you and I both know "medics" (B's, I's and P's) who have done this.. and if you say you don't know any then I'd have to say.... "not that you know of".... I know PLENTY who have come in maybe not drunk, but DEFINITELY hung over, and their partners have started lines on them.  Not that unusual.

I will agree that the attire is less than appropriate.... and you're right, he's not on a "vollie" squad..... but c'mon man, this is TV.. no one believes what they see on TV (even the news!)... Wait... or do you really believe that Mork WAS from Ork, and that The Duke Boys never had to repaint the General Lee?


----------



## disassociative (Jun 20, 2006)

Come to Sparta, TN Guys. We don't have a bad EMS image in the community(Unless you are a drug seeker not getting your way.) EMS is considered as life saving rather than this political mess; the way it should be,
Come on over guys, I'll clear out the spare bedroom and make room in front of the TV. We can all watch ER and talk about our latest calls.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 20, 2006)

GaEMT said:
			
		

> First   the appearance is that is not a volly squad     I mean even I am from South GA and I can perceive that    Secondly, did you not see the part where he came in drunk and his partner started a line on him   I mean come on.............I just think it potrays a negative image in a field which already has significant image problems   Just my .02 cents worth



He didn't come to work drunk, he was going home after a night out.  I'll rewatch that part to make sure, but that's what I thought I saw.


----------



## fm_emt (Jun 20, 2006)

I finally got around to watching it last night. (I miss you, Tivo!) I thought that it was a decent show. After all, it's still just a TV show.

I just hate sitting through commercials. Ugh.


----------



## Jon (Jun 21, 2006)

Still haven't seen it... but I haven't had much time, either...

Maybe I'll see it... eventually.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 22, 2006)

After thinking about some people's concern over the show giving EMS a bad name, I got to doing laundry.  I was folding laundry and "Reno 911" came on the TV.  Cops *love* that show, and I can't think of a worse representation of law enforcement.

I think EMS needs all of the attention it can get... besides those EMT shocking EMT stories... those were so last year.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 23, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> "Reno 911"



Best. Show. Ever.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 23, 2006)

rescuecpt said:
			
		

> Best. Show. Ever.


I hate that show (Reno 911), with a passion.  I tried to force myself through a whole show and couldn't do it.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 23, 2006)

I tried, but I never could get into it. Jay HATES it.


----------



## bowhkr (Jun 23, 2006)

They use Bringing Out The Dead and Broken Vessles plot lines all to much. I couldn't tell by the pilot if it was something new, or just a remake of BOTD...

I give it: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Just remember, it's entertainment for "them".. i.e. everyone other than us. Even Emergency! was obviously fake, giving people false hopes since the first episode. I figure if they made it by the book, and I've already said this somewhere, by our book, and did it the way I do it... It would be so boring I would break my TV just so there wouldn't even be a remote possibility I could ever see it again.


----------



## disassociative (Jun 26, 2006)

*Tonights Episode*

Wow; I think they have REAL medics advising the show; I didn't think they would pick up on using the Dixie cups in the eye injury.

I think it's interesting how they do a flashback of each patients life; it really
allows the viewer to create a round character out of someone they have
just seen.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 26, 2006)

disassociative said:
			
		

> Wow; I think they have REAL medics advising the show; I didn't think they would pick up on using the Dixie cups in the eye injury.
> 
> I think it's interesting how they do a flashback of each patients life; it really
> allows the viewer to create a round character out of someone they have
> just seen.



A lot of what they do is correct, but dramaticized....


----------



## disassociative (Jun 27, 2006)

*...*

Well except for tonight when they found the guy laying in the rocks and dude just flipped him over with no thought abt C-Spine immobilization.


----------



## SwissEMT (Jun 27, 2006)

"Anti-Virals" what the hell?
EMT-Basic setting a "big bore line"
Intubating into the right lung only, huh??
narcan working in less than 3 seconds
literally no BSI, ever
His partner stops CPR while enroute, hands down. pt dies, of course.
Pee breaks during a "code 3" 
C-Spine 
the list goes on and on and on and on

I don't know who the technical advisor for the show is, but he needs to be fired.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 27, 2006)

SwissEMT said:
			
		

> "Anti-Virals" what the hell?
> EMT-Basic setting a "big bore line"
> Intubating into the right lung only, huh??
> narcan working in less than 3 seconds
> ...



*EMT-Basic setting a "big bore line"*- I don't remember them saying he was a basic, just that he was an EMT.  I'm an EMT, my fiance is an EMT, but we both practice ALS, me as a Critical Care EMT, and him as a Paramedic.  So, who knows, he could be an EMT-I or above.  They never really established that.

*"Anti-Virals" what the hell? - * Yes, this is done to prevent certain viruses after an exposure, as the doc felt that he had due to all of the blood and not knowing the HIV status of the patient.  The drugs are pretty hard core and it sucks to have to take them (I know, and some others here might know as well).  I found this nice website that will explain it for you.  http://web.uct.ac.za/depts/mmi/jmoodie/antivir2.html

*Intubating into the right lung only, huh?? - *Ummm, I've done that in the OR, and since it was an ER doc who did that procedure, for a reason....  I've also used a dual-lumen tube (not on the street, in the OR) and deflated one lung, breathed for the pt with the other, and then switched.  The docs were cleaning scar tissue out of the patients pleural space.  It's widely done, so I don't get why it's one of your points?  Also - lots of medics do it by accident by inserting the tube too far and due to anatomy - you just back it up a bit and then you have both lungs again...

*narcan working in less than 3 seconds -* I've seen it work pretty darn fast, depending which vein you put it in and how high their BP is...  I can't remember though if the show did it IV or IM, if IM, then yeah, good point.

*literally no BSI, ever -* I yell at people all the time for this one in the real world.

*His partner stops CPR while enroute, hands down. pt dies, of course. -* Maybe medics don't need online medical control to determine whether to stop CPR in their world.  I know they Paramedic IIs they are creating here will have a LOT more power to do things like that.  But remember, the patient was dead anyway.  She didn't die because CPR was stopped, she just wasn't resurrected.

*Pee breaks during a "code 3" -* yeah, that one is pretty bad.  I've almost peed myself a couple times on calls.  

*C-Spine -* I was quite shocked at the guy on the rocks that they just rolled... but... honestly, tell me you've never seen that in the field.


----------



## fm_emt (Jun 27, 2006)

*a'ight folks..*

everyone repeat after me... "It's just a TV show."

I don't think people expect every bar they visit to be like "Cheers." And no office is like "The Drew Carey Show." If Phoebe was singing "Smelly Cat" at any coffee shop around here, she would have been clubbed to death.

Then again...
"CSI" is loaded with flaws and other factual issues. It's actually become a problem because the 12 moonrocks in the average jury box have come to expect forensic science to be like what they saw on TV. And it's not. (lawyer friend has described running into the same issue.)

But "Saved" is on a cable channel at 10pm on a Monday night. Not exactly prime-time major network viewership there. 

The show could be a whole lot worse than it is. Like, a LOT worse. I hope it doesn't go that way.


----------



## disassociative (Jun 27, 2006)

*...*

I'd like to see an EMS show; where they give Medics baseball bats and 5 minutes alone with their "favorite" pt's. That would be hilarious


----------



## SwissEMT (Jun 27, 2006)

Touche on the EMT level not being specified, but then again, I wouldn't expect the people on the show to know the differences.

I had anti-virals on there since it's "anti-retrovirals" 

It's just a lack of attention to detail in the entire show. If only they had spent just a liiiiiittle bit more time on it, then it wouldn't be as botched as it is. While watching the show it's so blatantly obvious that none of these guys know what the hell they're talking about or saying and that could have been easily fixed by spending more time with the tech. advisor.

I should have been more specific on some of my points since the aspects of each which i'm criticizing may not seem as obvious. But you're right on certain points. 

I have a question regarding the SB Intubation:
The Pt has a knife in the Left upper quadrant of his chest, somehow he has "equal lung sounds" (uh...) and they decide to perform a thoracotomy. The doc orders that they intubate only the unaffected lung. what's that about? 
Is it to avoid positive ventilation pressure to make the possible pneumothorax into an (unlikely) TPX? The paramedics state that he has equal lung sounds.

I know it's just a TV show, but this issue's the one thing I just don't get.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 28, 2006)

disassociative said:
			
		

> I'd like to see an EMS show; where they give Medics baseball bats and 5 minutes alone with their "favorite" pt's. That would be hilarious




LOL.  How about invisible fences so frequent fliers can't wander away from their homes and end up 5 towns away drunk and lost?


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 28, 2006)

SwissEMT said:
			
		

> I have a question regarding the SB Intubation:
> The Pt has a knife in the Left upper quadrant of his chest, somehow he has "equal lung sounds" (uh...) and they decide to perform a thoracotomy. The doc orders that they intubate only the unaffected lung. what's that about?
> Is it to avoid positive ventilation pressure to make the possible pneumothorax into an (unlikely) TPX? The paramedics state that he has equal lung sounds.
> 
> I know it's just a TV show, but this issue's the one thing I just don't get.



Maybe they're worried that the breathing is causing additional damage, so ventilating only the right side would reduce movement on the affected left side?  Not sure.  I would think there would be some difficulty breathing on the left side, but you never know, if it somehow missed the lung, there might not be any difference.  I would chalk it up to precaution.


----------



## fm_emt (Jun 28, 2006)

rescuecpt said:
			
		

> LOL.  How about invisible fences so frequent fliers can't wander away from their homes and end up 5 towns away drunk and lost?



Hey now. I only did that twice, and I can blame it on all the tequila.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jun 28, 2006)

*It's a TV show, for entertainment purposes only, if you're not entertained, don't watch it. I don't believe the average citizen is going to consider what "they saw" on a television "drama" show before they dial 911. Especially of they're gushing blood or heaving guts, or admiring splintered bones sticking out of places they shouldn't be. --Maybe I give people too much credit. <shrug>*


----------



## joemt (Jun 29, 2006)

Go Maria, Go Maria.... I concur 110%.  As I stated earlier, first we cuss and gripe because we don't get any attention, and then we complain when we DO get attention... Make up your mind!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 29, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> *It's a TV show, for entertainment purposes only, if you're not entertained, don't watch it. I don't believe the average citizen is going to consider what "they saw" on a television "drama" show before they dial 911. Especially of they're gushing blood or heaving guts, or admiring splintered bones sticking out of places they shouldn't be. --Maybe I give people too much credit. <shrug>*



The problem is the public does think this is normal genre make up of what EMS is or how we function. Look at the influences other medical shows have had from Emergency, to ER etc.. 

Even 20/20 did a segment on how the public expects the same outcomes on resuscitation. ACEP is seeing a larger of potential lawsuits because "granny" died or a trauma patient didn't live. Very unrealistic expectations not even close on any behavior, treatment and outcomes. 

The only major PR we have in EMS is what the public sees on t.v., EMS is definitely not known for its marketing skills. So we DO need to monitor what is being published, marketed, and displayed. 

Other health professions, such as nursing and physicians have lobbyist and "watchdog" groups to help make sure that their profession is shown in a positive light. We should too... 

Let stop these before there even broadcasted or raise attention enough that producers Can make accurate changes. Having characters that are unrealistic, or displaying unprofessional attire such as wearing a t-shirt all the time, being a drug user, or even crying over calls is not even good drama. These folks would be canned immediately at most EMS. 

It would not be any harder to produce a television or movie with more accurate settings, dialogue, behavior, and even medical knowledge. It just takes more creative thoughts that apparently screenwriters have no longer have or want to invest. Reproduction of former shows that flopped, with predictable plot lines. You know it's bad when reality t.v. is the best thing on......
R/r 911


----------



## disassociative (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree; the media has in some ways given the public false hope; for instance--someone is in a chronic vegetative condition: multiple physicians
have diagnosed it; and countless practitioners have told them the statistics; as well as provided medical literature, but they still cling on to the hope that their beloved will wake up due to these media miracles in which a guy is in a coma or CVS for 5 years; and boom wakes up with no brain injury or myological deficits
whatsoever.

People are under the assumption that CVS pt are like they see on TV; sleeping
and never making a movement; when in reality; there are eye movements, responses to pain, and even some sounds; people want to hold on for as long as they can, and the media is creating false hope.

People tend to Generalize; they don't care about the differences between
EMT-B, EMT-IV, EMT-I, EMT-P, cc or any other titles; to you
they are an EMT.

Just like when a nurse prac puts out a script; some reply; "Wow; I didn't know nurses could write prescriptions."

To them you are a Doctor, EMT, Nurse, or Fire Fighter.


----------



## fender1878 (Jul 16, 2006)

I agree with you disassociative, Ridryder911 & GaEMT:

The public already has no idea what we do. Most of the public doesn't even realize how advanced ALS care has become across the nation. 

I must hear at least once a week at either a show and tell, or from patients "so do you guys just use the sirens for fun..." or "do you guys just use supplies (o2, IV, etc) on yourself?" I don't know where some of you work, but here in Southern California it's not tolerated. Regardless of if you work for a private ambulance company, paid fire dept, volly fire dept, paid call dept, whatever....uniform codes and SOP's are strongly enforced. I can't understand this mentality of volly depts being allowed to conform to a lower standard just because they aren't paid. They're still doing the same job, with the same safety standards needed. 

Some like to say "well come on, we all know someone who has started a line on themselves...not followed procedures at one time, etc" Ya so what! That doesn't look good to anybody. Just because it is done doesn't mean we should televise it! Those people "we all know" were also the ones we all said at one time should be fired, or "how is so and so still working here" or "ya i'd love to take an OT shift this weekend but it's with so and so." They aren't the ones any dept or company is running to to be their new poster child or PR rep. We should be working on eliminating these kind of people. This is a job were we need to have fun and joke to stay sane, but certain things should just not be tolerated. Yes we have stress, but we are a select breed of people who should be able to overcome that stress appropriately. 

Some have compared this show to "Reno 911." Yes, there are a lot of officers that like the show, however, it's a comedy! It's advertised as a comedy, and correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't it air on Comedy Central?!?! It's designed as a satire..."Saved" is not. Saved is being portrayed as an actual depiction of our job. It's downright embarrassing. 

I understand "ER" isn't perfect either, however, it has been on the air now for YEARS. I don't think the show is that good anymore, because it has become to soap opera for my taste, but it still does well. In fact, this is a show that was at its pinnacle years ago, when it was way more technical and medical oriented. It's med tech side was very good considering it was tv. In fact I know the med director on the show, and he himself is a LA County paramedic. You don't have to overly dramatize a medical show, and take out every realistic quality to make it successful. 

Some have also nailed it right on the head...some of these shows create false expectations for our patients and family members. I have enough patients who want to argue with me on scene, let alone ones who want to start diagnosing themselves, or telling me what procedures I should do, based on what they hear on TV. 

We have seen shows way more realistic that have done equally as good if not better. Cops (which is still syndicated all day long, on multiple channels, every day of the week, hell they still have marathons of this show on holiday weekends), Emergency!, ER, 1 Adam 12, the list goes on. 

This show wouldn't be so bad if they just changed a few little things....proper uniform, BSI, no improper use of equipment or lines, proper radio etiquette (i don't care where you work, the way they talk on the radio isn't acceptable...especially where in one episode the crew calls the dispatcher a **** over the radio). 

I'll get off my soap box now! 

-Louie


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 16, 2006)

I guess people in my area don't watch as much TV as in other areas, because I haven't had problems, in the past six years of doing this, which have ever involved a patient relating anything my crew or I do to something they saw on tv.  I guess that's why the show doesn't bother me, and in fact I find it somewhat entertaining.  Maybe its just me being simple minded.


----------



## Sineath02 (Jul 18, 2006)

I know someone has probably posted about it already oh well Im doing it again. So has anyone had the chance to catch this show on monday nights on tnt? It's called Saved and its basically the life of paramedics. It's a pretty good show as of now.Tell me what you think.


Keith


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 18, 2006)

Bad student. No donut! 

*whack*

The original thread is here: http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=2912

No real need to start another thread about it since the first thread is only a few threads down the list.


----------



## Sineath02 (Jul 18, 2006)

fm_emt said:
			
		

> Bad student. No donut!
> 
> *whack*
> 
> ...




Sorry sorry, I am a noob. This message board is a little different than the one I usually post on. Sooner or later I shall learn


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 18, 2006)

That's ok, the powers that be seem to have merged the threads.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 18, 2006)

fm_emt said:
			
		

> That's ok, the powers that be seem to have merged the threads.


Sorry, thy powers got lazy and didn't mention the merge


----------



## Sineath02 (Jul 19, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Sorry, thy powers got lazy and didn't mention the merge



So, Im guessing by the number of your posts that you are the moderator?h34r:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 19, 2006)

This is actually MMIZ's baby.  And then there are a couple of other moderators too.


----------



## Jon (Jul 20, 2006)

Just to chime in - I'm not a moderator - I just live here


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 20, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Just to chime in - I'm not a moderator - I just live here



Our mistake was that we fed him once and now he won't leave us alone.  

 J/K


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 20, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> Our mistake was that we fed him once and now he won't leave us alone.
> 
> J/K



Lol, I just mentioned that we always used to say "don't feed Jon" in another thread.


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 20, 2006)

But he's like so many other strays that are just too darn cuddly to not feed. They seem so innocent and so you feed them...^_^


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 30, 2006)

**pokes a stick into the hornets nest**

Ok, I've watched 12 episodes so far, and I admit it. I really like this show. Having some theatre background, I think that the sets are well done, the lighting is great, and the camera work is amazing. They really do a damn good job with some of the camera angles on the show. The plotlines haven't gotten too stupid yet (but hey, that affects pretty much ALL shows) and I haven't seen *too* many things that are waaaay out in left field. 

Seems that they have a BUNCH of EMS folks working behind the scenes on the scripts & set design too.

Next week is the season finale. I actually hope that they renew it for another season. Call me crazy, but that's my story and I'm stickin' to it. 

(And no, I've never seen "House" or "Grey's Anatomy" but I've heard that they're worse. Still haven't seen "Rescue Me" either.)


----------



## EMTBandit (Aug 30, 2006)

I love Rescue Me, and im loving this show. Because the two are similiar. I've spotted a couple of bloopers in the show, but I usually see that in some shows. I was iffy at first, still trying to decide if I liked it or not. But I got really into it. And looking forward to a second season.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 30, 2006)

EMTBandit said:


> I love Rescue Me, and im loving this show. Because the two are similiar. I've spotted a couple of bloopers in the show, but I usually see that in some shows. I was iffy at first, still trying to decide if I liked it or not. But I got really into it. And looking forward to a second season.



*I love Rescue Me....great drama LOL! *


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah... nothing like drunken irishmen!


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 31, 2006)

Jon said:


> Yeah... nothing like drunken irishmen!



Hey, what did I do to you?!


----------



## EMTBandit (Aug 31, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:


> *I love Rescue Me....great drama LOL! *



Haha yea. If it wasn't for all of that drama the show would be pretty boring. But Denis Leary is the man lol.


----------

